# what is your favorite and Least favorite food as a leftover?



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 2, 2013)

i have a no seafood leftover rule. i cant get it past my lips when things get fishy. so i call that my least favorite.

fav? lasagna!! i think it gets better the next day.

i do however have braised beef shortribs in my fridge right now. i cook it the day before so i can cool it and pull off the fat-cap. but this doesnt count..i dont think it is leftover yet.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 2, 2013)

Worst leftover: Pork BBQ, white meat chicken, french fries, corn totillas, cauliflour come to mind

Best: Azorean Portuguese Kale Soup, Mole, chix stock


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 2, 2013)

mmmmm.....love many different curries as leftovers...a good biriyani seems to reach its peak on the 3rd day.

I think MB nailed my least favorite list. pretty much anything crispy/crusty....except pizza...finally figured out to do that in a pan on the stovetop w/o heating up the oven.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 2, 2013)

I like paella-type rice dishes leftover as long as you leave out the seafood.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 2, 2013)

Fish leftovers suck, but any soup is my regular fave -- though braised oxtails are probably my all-time favorite leftover. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 2, 2013)

Seafood leftovers that have to be reheated are pretty bad. Cold dishes can be ok. 

Soups, stews, tomato sauce based dishes all get better with age.

MB, how do you reheat your pork? I've found if you reheat very,very slowly (say a 250 oven wrapped in foil, or microwave at 20% power) and don't get it too hot, it can be pretty good. I'm planning to smoke a couple of butts this week to go in the freezer in order to have bbq during the winter. Maybe not quite as good as the first day, but not half bad.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mmmmm... I still remember those butt pics you posted. Still makes my mouth water, too. :drool:


Lucretia said:


> Seafood leftovers that have to be reheated are pretty bad. Cold dishes can be ok.
> 
> Soups, stews, tomato sauce based dishes all get better with age.
> 
> MB, how do you reheat your pork? I've found if you reheat very,very slowly (say a 250 oven wrapped in foil, or microwave at 20% power) and don't get it too hot, it can be pretty good. I'm planning to smoke a couple of butts this week to go in the freezer in order to have bbq during the winter. Maybe not quite as good as the first day, but not half bad.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 2, 2013)

Leftover pot roast turns into beef stew on day two.
Chili is also good leftover.
I do my own version of chili with canned black beans, canned diced tomatoes with green chilis and beef tenderloin.
Day two I reheat on the stovetop, then serve with a spoonful of pico de gallo, sour cream and shredded cheese.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 2, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> Leftover pot roast turns into beef stew on day two.
> Chili is also good leftover.
> I do my own version of chili with canned black beans, canned diced tomatoes with green chilis and beef tenderloin.
> Day two I reheat on the stovetop, then serve with a spoonful of pico de gallo, sour cream and shredded cheese.


Oh, chili is nice. I like to serve with finely diced onion, avocado, fresh tomato (or anything else I find sitting around that might work). I also like to crumble tortilla chips into it.


----------



## split0101 (Oct 2, 2013)

Stews and soups definitely better the next day. 

Pasta w/ sauce is absolutely horrible the next day.


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am not big on leftovers or wasn't into it, was in jr high when my dad lost everything, he grew up during the depression so everything on sale was fixed and leftovers were big. I remember one time he fixed bean soup by the sixth day he made into beans and franks. That still fascinates me to this day. Grew up fishing all the time during the summer, small game in the winter when I was a little kid.

I guess I am different, now love cold salmon, but really different love fried fish cold for breakfast.

Leftover pork or beef gets cut up cooked in a skillet so it gets crispy, oh yeah if it's leftover pot roast cut up the meat potato carrot and fry crisp in a skillet for hash and have fried eggs over easy on top.

Least favorite food is head cheese or souse, it's a textural thing can't get past the rubber chewy texture, blood sausage is not big with me either, it's rather bland/chewy.


----------



## daveb (Oct 2, 2013)

I've gotten to where I make extra risotto just to have leftovers. Was doing this yesterday and fooling around w camera/phone. Saffron risotto and cheese/pistachio stuff. Like arancini but flat.



Mucho - I bag seal leftover pork in 1 and 2 lb packs and freeze. Then reheat in crock pot filled w water. I've been told its better...


----------



## Dusty (Oct 3, 2013)

Yesterday I had leftover Bolognaise sauce and asiago toasted sandwiches for breakfast. Definitely a favourite. 

Least favourite? Dressed salad leaves. Yuck.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Oct 3, 2013)

nothing beats cold apple pie eaten out of the pie plate for breakfast, especially post wake and bake.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 3, 2013)

TheDispossessed said:


> nothing beats cold apple pie eaten out of the pie plate for breakfast, especially post wake and bake.



Most things are pretty good in that situation...I love all leftovers except salad.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 3, 2013)

leftover "finished" pasta sucks the most, no matter the sauce.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 3, 2013)

TheDispossessed said:


> nothing beats cold apple pie eaten out of the pie plate for breakfast, especially post wake and bake.


I am shocked that someone in the foodservice profession might partake in such illegal activities!


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 3, 2013)

Salad was the first to come to mind. I am also not a big fan of most fried foods, and none of them gets better as leftovers. Love any kind of meat stew in the widest sense a day later. 




Zwiefel said:


> mmmmm.....love many different curries as leftovers...a good biriyani seems to reach its peak on the 3rd day.



Hey Danny, can we get a biryani WIP someday, or at least a good recipe?

Stefan


----------



## TheDispossessed (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah leftover pasta is wacky


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 3, 2013)

Left over spaghetti with prego eaten cold was my favorite after school snack growing up.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 3, 2013)

i like pan frying old spagetti. like a big hash brown.

some awesome comments people. 

leftover salad!! haha..that is an awesome response. salad goes into my compost pile.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 3, 2013)

Chana masala is so good the next day, sometimes I think about not eating it when I make it = more leftovers

I've been told I'm a freak of nature, but I really hate leftover pizza. Cold is gross and rubbery, microwaved is an abomination, and even if I take the time to fire up the oven, it's dry and flavorless.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 3, 2013)

Chicken and Dumplings are great as leftovers. As far as least liked leftovers I would say most things fried but most of all eggplant fritters there is just nothing worth reheating those.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 3, 2013)

spaceconvoy said:


> Chana masala is so good the next day, sometimes I think about not eating it when I make it = more leftovers
> 
> I've been told I'm a freak of nature, but I really hate leftover pizza. Cold is gross and rubbery, microwaved is an abomination, and even if I take the time to fire up the oven, it's dry and flavorless.



I'm with you on both of these...gently re-heated pizza can be even better than the first time as you can get the crust extra-crisp.



apicius9 said:


> Hey Danny, can we get a biryani WIP someday, or at least a good recipe?
> 
> Stefan



Here's an old-school version:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.462452794414.252806.144012669414&type=3

I was going to show a quicker, simpler version using a packaged masala, but I guess I never did a photo essay for that 

Z


----------



## theo59 (Oct 3, 2013)

leftover roast chicken and rice tossed with the gravy, a bit of beshemel, whatever veg, some breadcrumbs, and cheese, baked until crusty, yum


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 3, 2013)

spaceconvoy said:


> Chana masala is so good the next day, sometimes I think about not eating it when I make it = more leftovers
> 
> I've been told I'm a freak of nature, but I really hate leftover pizza. Cold is gross and rubbery, microwaved is an abomination, and even if I take the time to fire up the oven, it's dry and flavorless.



I really like pizza reheated on the grill, but I have also thought of experimenting with putting a glass of water in the microwave when reheating pizza. Apparently, it reduces the 'soggy pizza issue' but don't have any direct experience. I've seen that trick mentioned a handful of times though. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 3, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I really like pizza reheated on the grill, but I have also thought of experimenting with putting a glass of water in the microwave when reheating pizza. Apparently, it reduces the 'soggy pizza issue' but don't have any direct experience. I've seen that trick mentioned a handful of times though.
> 
> k.



I put it in a dry frying pan, with a lid, over low heat. takes about 8-10 minutes for however many slices your pan will hold. but comes out super-crispy and warm throughout.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> I put it in a dry frying pan, with a lid, over low heat. takes about 8-10 minutes for however many slices your pan will hold. but comes out super-crispy and warm throughout.



That's what I do, unless I am just eating it cold.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 3, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i like pan frying old spagetti. like a big hash brown.
> 
> some awesome comments people.
> 
> leftover salad!! haha..that is an awesome response. salad goes into my compost pile.



mac-n-cheese (the real kind) is good like this...roll in a little flour and panfry.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 3, 2013)

My likes and dislikes are directly influenced by:

- the time of day
- my level of exhaustion
- drunkenness
- desperation

Combine all of the above, and I'll think nothing of eating the dregs of pu-pu platter that's been lurking in my fridge for a week(or more?). Duck sauce/hot mustard/soy sauce slurry= palate desensitizer. But if i'm well rested (which is rare), and feeling frisky, I'll go to great lengths to revitalize a plethora of items from the last couple meals. Think CHOPPED, but with better knives and more tattoos.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 4, 2013)

Lasagna has to be the perfect leftover dish.....just keeps getting better. For those afore mentioned 'wake & bake mornings, cold fried chicken. Worst leftover for me is tuna salad; fishy, watery, wilted veggies. Eesshh.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 4, 2013)

Mashed potatoes - yuk, left over just bad bad memories.


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 4, 2013)

ptolemy said:


> Mashed potatoes - yuk, left over just bad bad memories.



Why not make potato cakes? Leftover mashed potatoes handful of flour, an egg, mix thoroughly. Heat skillet, non-stick, mash them into cakes, cook until they are a deep brown and then flip do the other side serve with eggs.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 4, 2013)

bear1889 said:


> Why not make potato cakes? Leftover mashed potatoes handful of flour, an egg, mix thoroughly. Heat skillet, non-stick, mash them into cakes, cook until they are a deep brown and then flip do the other side serve with eggs.


 
+1 to this.

I like eating a lot of leftovers .... cold. I haven't figured out if I really like it cold best or I'm just too lazy to reheat the stuff. Cold roast beef or ribs don't work, but I'd eat a cold burger on its own. Cold french fries, they're a no go. Cold pizza, yeah why not.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 4, 2013)

bear1889 said:


> Why not make potato cakes? Leftover mashed potatoes handful of flour, an egg, mix thoroughly. Heat skillet, non-stick, mash them into cakes, cook until they are a deep brown and then flip do the other side serve with eggs.



Oh, I forgot to tell the back story. I was 7 and refused to eat mashed potatoes. My grandmother left them sitting out for 4 days to until I ate them. No other food, ever, made me gag so much. Only other time was finding 20+ eggs in a hidden spot where out chicken been laying them for 3-4 weeks...


----------



## panda (Oct 6, 2013)

favorite: pizza
least: anything fried


----------

